# Zander steigen ständig aus



## torino (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo
angel zurzeit an der Steinpackung abends viel auf Zander mit flachlaufenden Wobbler. Die Zander knallen oft richtig rein und bleiben für ne Zeit hängen, schlitzen dann aber doch recht schnell aus, dabei fische ich schon mit nadelscharfen, neuen Gamakatsu Drillingen. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr das auch öfter habt? Wie könnte man die Bissausbeute vielleicht erhöhen? 
Anschlagen muss man denk ich nicht wirklich meist gehen die mit richtig karacho drauf das die Rute gleich krumm ist wie nen Hecht auf Wobbler. Ich nehm die dann schon recht hart ran aber trotzdem sind die Fische immer so schnell wieder weg |gr:


----------



## Alpinestars (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Dann schlag doch mal an!!!
Auch bei nem Hecht schlag ich an und ein Zandermaul ist noch viel härter.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

You made may day 

Na logo solltest du nen Anschlag setzen..... musst ja nicht durchziehen wie ein Bekloppter, aber nen kurzen knackigen Anschlag aus dem Handgelenkt sollte def. kommen.


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Wir Männer lieben es je eh schön hart,wie man hier im forum täglich lesen kann.Aber manchmal ist es halt besser wenn die Rute schön weich ist.


^^:m



#h


----------



## siloaffe (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir Männer lieben es je eh schön hart,wie man hier im forum täglich lesen kann.Aber manchmal ist es halt besser wenn die Rute schön weich ist.
> 
> 
> ^^:m
> ...




So ist es! 

Die Alternative ist Bremse etwas weiter aufdrehen|rolleyes


----------



## torino (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Naja anschlag setze ich auch automatisch gegen, aber soll ich dann nach dem Anschlag nochmal paar mal anziehen bis ich dann den Haken aus dem Maul rausgerissen habe ?


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Ich hatte das Problem die letzten 2 Tage am Rhein mit den Rapfen... Voll reingeknallt und 1-2 Sekunden gehangen und weg... 6 Bisse, 6 versemmelt... Wie verhext! Trotz Anschlag und gut eingestellter Bremse... Grummel...


----------



## randio (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Bei Zandern auf Wobbler, eine straffe, aber parabolische Rute inkl. gesundem Anhieb!

Mehr braucht es nicht, dann klappt das auch. ;-)


----------



## Fin (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Beim Anschlag Bremse komplett zu! Beim Drill dann aufdrehen...


----------



## Fin (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem die letzten 2 Tage am Rhein mit den Rapfen... Voll reingeknallt und 1-2 Sekunden gehangen und weg... 6 Bisse, 6 versemmelt... Wie verhext! Trotz Anschlag und gut eingestellter Bremse... Grummel...



Habe die letzten zwei Tage an der Elbe ähnliches erlebt, jedoch glücklicherweise erst als der Fisch schon im Kescher war.


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Fin schrieb:


> Habe die letzten zwei Tage an der Elbe ähnliches erlebt, jedoch glücklicherweise erst als der Fisch schon im Kescher war.



wär mir auch lieber gewesen! :m


----------



## feko (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Fin schrieb:


> Beim Anschlag Bremse komplett zu! Beim Drill dann aufdrehen...



Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben-bei großen Fischen kommts so schnell zu einem Abriß-bevor man aufdrehen kann


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



feko schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben-bei großen Fischen kommts so schnell zu einem Abriß-bevor man aufdrehen kann


Hi,

ist mir noch nie passiert in über 17 Jahren.Also ich mache das grundsätzlich so beim Spinnfischen egal ob Hecht,Zander Meerforelle etc..Hatte nie Probleme die Bremse schnell zu lösen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Beim Wobblerfischen muss der Anschlag schon kräftig kommen damit man den Köder überhaupt im Fischmaul bewegen kann. Zander und Hecht haben kräftige Kiefer und gute Zähne damit kann man ein Stück Plastik oder Holz schon gut festhalten.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht's momentan bei den Barschen genau SO aus...#d
> Inhalieren den Koeder mit vollem Anlauf und spucken ihn sofort wieder aus... Ey, die Viechers beissen momentan alle dermassen spitz...
> Kein Wunder: Bei soviel Futter im Wasser, wuerde ich auch anfangen, mit'm Essen rumzuspielen. :m #6



Das macht so keinen Sinn!! Wenn Sie den Köder mit "Anlauf" voll inhalieren können Sie nicht "spitz" beissen!!! Entweder, oder!!!!


Zum Thema, Bremse muss richtig eingestellt sein!!! Gerade beim nächtlichem Wobbeln auf Zander!!! Die Bisse kommen oft direkt vor den Füssen, da muss die Einstellung gut passen sonst steigt Alles aus!!!


----------



## Scholle 0 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Zum Thema kann ich noch beisteuern , in 3 Jahren hab ich 2 Zander landen können ,die einfach nur fest zugebissen haben , und ihren Kiefer nicht lockern wollten. Hacken hatte nicht gegriffen.


----------



## feko (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das macht so keinen Sinn!! Wenn Sie den Köder mit "Anlauf" voll inhalieren können Sie nicht "spitz" beissen!!! Entweder, oder!!!!
> 
> 
> Zum Thema, Bremse muss richtig eingestellt sein!!! Gerade beim nächtlichem Wobbeln auf Zander!!! Die Bisse kommen oft direkt vor den Füssen, da muss die Einstellung gut passen sonst steigt Alles aus!!!



Richtig,bei  höchstbelastung muß sie Schnur freigeben!
In einem Forum so etwas zu schreiben,in dem auch Anfänger 
lesen,und dies womöglich nachmachen,ist einfach fahrlässig.
Wenn man einen großen Karpfen zb nur hakt,fehlt die Zeit zu reagieren.
Oder Wels zB.
Bei Zander mag es vill noch gehen,aber wer kann Beifänge ausschließen?
Die Bremse muß arbeiten,zuverlässig,und mit der richtigen Einstellung.


----------



## torino (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Wie sieht denn eurer Meinung nach beim nächtlichen Wobblerfischen auf Zander die richtige Bremseinstellung aus ???


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn eurer Meinung nach beim nächtlichen Wobblerfischen auf Zander die richtige Bremseinstellung aus ???



Das kann man so pauschal schlecht sagen!! Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht, wie Du generell fischst!! Jeder hat ja seinen eigenen Stil!!!
Fakt ist, der Anhieb muss gut durchkommen!! Soll heissen, dass die Bremse beim anschlagen nicht schon losheulen soll!!! Beim Drill sollte die Bremse dann bei einer Flucht Schnur freigeben!!! Man kann das aber auch gut Daheim einstellen, wenn man nicht zu niedrige Decken hat!!! Schnur irgendwo festtüddeln und dann einen Drill "simuliren" indem man Druck aufbaut! Möglichst so positionieren, wie man am Wasser auch drillt!! Dann die Bremse so einstellen, dass die Rolle bei, oder kurz vor der Belastungsgrenze der Rute Schnur frei gibt!! Quasi an der Stelle, wo man selbst der Meinung ist, das der Fisch abreissen würde wenn die Bremse zu wäre!!! Dann testet man, ob beim Anhieb auch Schnur freigegeben wird und fertig!! Kann man natürlich besser unter freiem Himmel machen, aber darum geht's jetzt ja nicht!!! Natürlich sollte der jeweilige Gegensand, wo die Schnur festgetüddelt wird unbeweglich sein!!! Das war's schon!!

Hoffe es kommt verständlich rüber!!!! 

Noch was!!
Das gilt natürlich für jeden Fisch gleichermaßen!!! Alle Bremsen werden bei mir so eingestellt!!! Ich mache es zwar nicht mehr auf die oben genannte Art, sondern ich stell Sie mittlerweile nach Gefühl!! Hab aber auch schon viele, viele Bremsen in meinem Anglerleben eingestellt!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr so für Zander "drillt", aber beim Zanderangeln ist die Bremse so gut wie zu. Wenn der Zander Schnur nehmen kann, ist die Bremse definitiv zu locker eingestellt.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr so für Zander "drillt", aber beim Zanderangeln ist die Bremse so gut wie zu. Wenn der Zander Schnur nehmen kann, ist die Bremse definitiv zu locker eingestellt.




Kann ich so nicht bestätigen!!!
Weiß ja nicht wo Du fischt!! 
Am Rhein kannst Du das jedenfalls knicken! Ausser der Zander ist sehr gut gehakt und Dein Geflecht+Vorfach gleicht nem Ankerseil!!
Wenn man an der Strömungskante fischt, nen guter 70+ Zander am Band ist und Der dann noch in den Strom flüchtet, hast Du definitiv verloren!!!
Und beim nächtlichen Wobbeln auf Zander gibt's oft harte Bisse direkt vor den Füssen!! Fest zugedrehte Bremse und Du hast verloren!! Bei richtigem Pech ist der Köder gleich mit futsch!!!! Glaub es oder nicht!!! ;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

...man diskutiert hier ins blaue, weil man gar Nichts über das verwendete Gerät erfährt !

Mglw. sind auch einfach die Drillinge zu klein, stumpf, die Rute zu weich/hart , oder oder oder .

Wie richtigerweise zuvor schon beschrieben wurde, sollte die Wobblerrute eine "passivere" Aktion - nich knüppelhart - aufweisen.

Bei kleineren ZANDER-Wobblern wohlgemerkt !

Eine mittlere, eher parabolischere Rute um 40-60g. wg. (maximal)

leistet sicher gute Dienste.

Anhieb kräftig durchziehen, die Rute federt die heftigen Schüttler im Flachwasser ab.

An der Bremse herumtüddeln - da muß man schon Erfahrung mit haben (aurikus #h) .

Ansonsten gibt es hier noch einen Tip für den Nahkampf : einfach mit offener Rücklaufsperre fischen und somit dem Fisch sofort genau und ruckfrei Schnur geben können.

Dieses "Zurückkurbeln" hat mir dieses Jahr einen 80er Hecht gerettet, der nach dem ufernahen Biss sofort lossprintete.

R.S.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Noch ein Nachtrag......
Ein Kollege hat vor Kurzem einen Meterzander und davor ein anderer Kollege einen 80er gefangen!! Beide sind nicht in den Strom geschwommen und haben mächtig Schnur genommen!! Beim Meter wurde sogar an ein Wels gedacht!!! Mit zugeknallter Bremse hätte man absolut keine Chance gehabt!!! Aber sowas von!!!!!!


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> An der Bremse herumtüddeln - da muß man schon Erfahrung mit haben (aurikus #h) .
> R.S.



Och, mit der von mir beschrieben Methode geht's eigentlich ganz gut!! 

Und richtig!! Anhand der nicht wissenden Gerätezusammenstellung ist's etwas schwierig darüber zu diskutieren!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen!!!
> Weiß ja nicht wo Du fischt!!
> Am Rhein kannst Du das jedenfalls knicken! Ausser der Zander ist sehr gut gehakt und Dein Geflecht+Vorfach gleicht nem Ankerseil!!
> Wenn man an der Strömungskante fischt, nen guter 70+ Zander am Band ist und Der dann noch in den Strom flüchtet, hast Du definitiv verloren!!!
> Und beim nächtlichen Wobbeln auf Zander gibt's oft harte Bisse direkt vor den Füssen!! Fest zugedrehte Bremse und Du hast verloren!! Bei richtigem Pech ist der Köder gleich mit futsch!!!! Glaub es oder nicht!!! ;-)




Du könntest jetzt mal ganz wild vermuten, daß ich in der Elbe fische. Zander sind ja nun nicht unbedingt die sprintenden Kämpfer. Wenn ein siebziger Zander bei dir in den Strom flüchten kann, machst du iwas grundlegend falsch und mußt dich nicht wundern, wenn du verlierst.


----------



## Fin (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag......
> Ein Kollege hat vor Kurzem einen Meterzander und davor ein anderer Kollege einen 80er gefangen!! Beide sind nicht in den Strom geschwommen und haben mächtig Schnur genommen!! Beim Meter wurde sogar an ein Wels gedacht!!! Mit zugeknallter Bremse hätte man absolut keine Chance gehabt!!! Aber sowas von!!!!!!



Hmm wenn ich mit 17-28g Jigköpfen + Gufis im Elbstromfische + offene Bremse, kann man doch kaum nen Anschlag ausführen ohne das es summt. D.h. ich kann keinen richtigen Anschlag setzen. Bremse zu und dann auf. Hab die Bremse beim Anschlag immer zu (Gufieren) und danach schnell aufdrehen. Hab noch nie nen Fisch verloren (in der Elbe/beim Drill) egal ob Zander, Hecht, Rapfen oder Wels.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

@ Sten hagel...

Wie lange angelst du schon?seit gestern?


Du kannst doch die schnurbremse nicht so einstellenn,dass sie bei 9kg schnur gibt,wenn man nur 7 kg tragkraft hat...#q

Wenn ein 70er keine schnur nehmen kann,knalt das einmal und man hat nix mehr zum drillen #h...wenn man ne 25er geflochtene drauf hat,ok,is logisch,dass da nix mit drillen ist,dann kann man einfach einkurbeln,oder der fisch steigt aus;+

Ich bin oft mir ner 18er schnur auf karpfen gegangen,hatte n 14er vorfach ich rede von mono...wenn du dann n 80er ubot da dran hast,musst du drillen...

ich selber fische mit 8,5kg tragkraft...damit habe ich schon n autorefen gelandet...das is kein witz...natürlich ohne felge,aber voll mit schlamm...

Ich habe meine bremse auch nicht zu hart eigestellt,aus angst,ich reiße nem zander die lippe ab...Der fisch schlitzt aus!!!#c

Ich habe selber vor kurzem einen54er zander gefangen,der keine schnur nahm...2tage später hatte ich n 63er...dem musste ich auch schon schnur geben...auch wenn es nur 5  meter waren,im ganzen drill...er wäre weg gewesen! Habe ihn dank koreckter bremse landen können:k

Weenn man eine schnurbenutzt, mit 6kg tragkraft(was um zander zu drillen ausreichend ist)sag du nochmal,man muss die bremse bombenfest stehen haben! Das gerät muss feinstes aufeiander abgestimmt sein und mit einer rute,wo man zander nicht drillenmuss,gehe ich hochseeangeln!!!|krach:

Unglaublich zu behaupten,ss er was falsch macht,nur weil er keine schnur gibt...er landet seinen fisch,also macht er alles richtig!#q

Beim wobblern gibt es 2möglichkeiten eine anschlag zu setzen (in meinen augen9

Hand an die spule,kurz festhalten und rute hoch...

Oder man führt den köder,über die rute...das bedeutet,nicht stumf einkurbeln,sondern auswerfen und die rute paralel zum gewässer halten.dann die schnur auf spannung bringen und aufhören zu kurbeln und mit der rute den köder nach hinten ziehen...mit der rute wieder nach vorne,die lockere schnur einkurbeln und den wobbler für diese zeit ein stück aufsteigen lassen8dauer -3sekunden) Sieder die schnur auf spannung kurbeln und mit der rute ohne zu kurbeln nach hinten ziehen! 

Beist ein fisch in der aufstiegspfase des wobblers,so schlägt man automatisch an,da man leicht nach hinten zieht.:m

Das wars von mir erstmal


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> @ Sten hagel...
> 
> Wie lange angelst du schon?seit gestern?




Ohne auf den restlichen Stuß von deinem Text eingehen zu wollen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du in den letzten Wochen doch noch mit mehreren Trööts hier geglänzt, in denen du dir die Basics zum Zanderangeln erklären lassen wolltest, weil du davon überhaupt keinen Plan hast.
Wenn ich da kurz rein schaue, sehe ich, daß es dir jetzt wohl gelungen ist, deine ersten zwei kleinen Zander zu fangen.

 Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, bist du ernsthaft der Meinung, hier konstruktiv mitreden zu können und die Leute zum Zanderangeln zu beraten?|bigeyes

Natürlich geht ein kapitaler Fisch 80+ auch mal in die Bremse, daß sind dann aber keine langen Fluchten in den Hauptstrom, der ruckt mal zwei-drei Meter runter, mehr nicht. Noch mal, nen mittleren Zander bis um die 70 kurbelt man raus, nimmt der Schnur, ist die Bremse zu weich eingestellt. Ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Erfahrung aus etlichen "Zanderdrills" mit Fischen bis 90+.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du könntest jetzt mal ganz wild vermuten, daß ich in der Elbe fische. Zander sind ja nun nicht unbedingt die sprintenden Kämpfer. Wenn ein siebziger Zander bei dir in den Strom flüchten kann, machst du iwas grundlegend falsch und mußt dich nicht wundern, wenn du verlierst.



Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf geachtet, wo Du her kommst. Bezüglich der Elbe!!

Du sagst dass ich was falsch mache!! Witzig, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!! Du willst an der Strömungskante direkt nach dem Biss und sitzendem Anhieb dafür sorgen, dass der Zander sich nicht "instinktiv" dafür entscheidet in den Hauptstrom zu flüchten!? Ebenfalls fällt mir nur "witzig" ein, tut mir leid!!!! 

Und am Rande.....glaub es oder nicht, wenn der Anhieb sitzt verlier ich in der Regel nicht!!! Ausnahmen, aus völlig anderen Gründen ausser dem eigentlichen Drill sind natürlich vorhanden!!!! 

In diesem Sinne..........


----------



## randio (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Vielleicht führen auch mehrere Wege nach Rom???

Primär liegt doch alles am verwendeten Tackle!!!
Ich habe schon gesehen wie ein 1,25m Hecht am Bodden direkt unter der Rutenspitze eingestiegen ist und die Lesath die Fluchten abgefedert hat, als wäre ne Brasse eingestiegen.
Der konnte nicht einen Meter Schnur nehmen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Du willst an der Strömungskante direkt nach dem Biss und sitzendem Anhieb dafür sorgen, dass der Zander sich nicht "instinktiv" dafür entscheidet in den Hauptstrom zu flüchten!? Ebenfalls fällt mir nur "witzig" ein, tut mir leid!!!!


 
Was Sten doch meint (wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe) ist, dass man Zander mit sehr hart eingestellter Bremse fischen kann, da sie in den wenigsten Fällen genug Power haben, das Gerät zu gefährden.

Sehe ich genauso. Auf meiner Spinnrute ist 0,23er Geflochtene drauf. Ich kann mich an keinen Zander erinnern, der da mal was abgezogen hat. Selbst ein 1,12m Hecht voriges Jahr hat bestenfalls 5m Schnur genommen.

Wenn man natürlich entsprechend fein angelt, geht das nicht. Ob diese feine Angelei beim Spinnangeln auf Zander sinnvoll ist, steht dann aber auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf geachtet, wo Du her kommst. Bezüglich der Elbe!!
> 
> Du sagst dass ich was falsch mache!! Witzig, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!! Du willst an der Strömungskante direkt nach dem Biss und sitzendem Anhieb dafür sorgen, dass der Zander sich nicht "instinktiv" dafür entscheidet in den Hauptstrom zu flüchten!? Ebenfalls fällt mir nur "witzig" ein, tut mir leid!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich sagte nicht, daß du was falsch machst, ich sagte lediglich, daß beim Zanderangeln die Bremse hart eingestellt ist. Wenn du deine Zander bekommst, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Allerdings finde ich witzig, wenn hier immer von zu drillenden siebziger Zandern, Fluchten in den Hauptstrom usw. geschrieben wird. Wie muß ich mir das denn vorstellen, zieht der richtig los oder wie?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> @ Sten hagel...
> 
> Wenn ein 70er keine schnur nehmen kann,knalt das einmal und man hat nix mehr zum drillen #h
> 
> Ich habe selber vor kurzem einen54er zander gefangen,der keine schnur nahm...2tage später hatte ich n 63er...dem musste ich auch schon schnur geben...auch wenn es nur 5  meter waren,im ganzen drill...er wäre weg gewesen! Habe ihn dank koreckter bremse landen können:k



Sorry aber entweder bist du zu ängstlich oder zu lieb zu den Zandern. Einen 70er Zander pumpe ich mit 0,17er Geflecht kompromisslos ran. Das mache ich auch bei Hechten in der Größe. Da muss man auch keine Angst vor einem Abriss haben. Der Fisch geht höchstens mal nach links oder rechts. Aber von einer echten Flucht kann da bei normalem Elbgerät keine Rede sein. Und wenn du deutlich leichter fischen solltest, dann freue dich auf den ersten "echten" Fisch der dann mit dir spazieren geht.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Ich mag jetzt nicht Jeden zitieren, deswegen gibt's erstmal ne generelle Antwort!!

Wie ja zu lesen ist, fischen zwei nach meinem Post ja mit Apschleppseilen!! Da geht für mich persönlich jeder Spaß am Drill verloren!! Ich will die Fische nicht gnadenlos reinpumpen!! 
Klar, jetzt wird's wieder heissen das man dem armen Fisch doch nicht allzu lang quälen will, aber das ist in meinen Augen völliger Schwachsinn!!! 
Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr werdet rasend schnell aus Eurem Element rausgerissen, oder Ihr werdet langsam müde gemacht und danach in der Regel wieder dem Wasser überlassen!!!! Was wird wo wohl für mehr Schockzustand sorgen!?!?

Ich fische ne 55WG Rute mit nem 7kg tragendem Geflecht am Rhein!!! Das reicht vollkommen!!!!!!


----------



## feko (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hallo,noch mal zur Beruhigung,
was ich meinte waren eher die Beifänge...
Rapfen sind ja auch so ein Kanditat,die oftmals sehr schnell durchstarten.
Bei Zandern und einem gut abgestimmten Gerät,alles kein Problem.
Trotzdem würde ich niemanden raten die Bremse völlig zuzuknallen,manchmal läuft es eben doof,grade Schockbelastungen,was durchaus passieren kann.
Die bremsen bitte klar härter einstellen,Anhiebe müssen durchkommen-aber halt nicht ganz zu,das es im Ernstfall keine langen gesichter gibt


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich witzig, wenn hier immer von zu drillenden siebziger Zandern, Fluchten in den Hauptstrom usw. geschrieben wird. Wie muß ich mir das denn vorstellen, zieht der richtig los oder wie?



Da gehe ich gern nochmal drauf ein!! 

Dank teilweise guter Strömung an der Kante, macht der Zander dies am Rhein jedenfalls durchaus!! Einleuchtend, denn ein Rheinzander entwickelt automatisch mehr Kampfkraft, wie ich finde!!!


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Der inflatinäre Gebrauch von Ausrufezeichen bzw. Smileys wertet einen geposteten Beitrag auch nicht gerade auf


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Der inflatinäre Gebrauch von Ausrufezeichen bzw. Smileys wertet einen geposteten Beitrag auch nicht gerade auf



Solche Beiträge führen auch zu dem Komposthaufen!

Ich setze Ausrufezeichen und folglich Smileys, damit man meine Beiträge auch richtig einordnet und spezifisch durch die "Smileys" nicht als Angriff versteht!!!

Als Anmerkung, solche Beiträge (wie sie Deiner "Feder" entsprangen) sind völlig überflüssig und am Thema vorbei!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Da gehe ich gern nochmal drauf ein!!
> 
> Dank teilweise guter Strömung an der Kante, macht der Zander dies am Rhein jedenfalls durchaus!! Einleuchtend, denn ein Rheinzander entwickelt automatisch mehr Kampfkraft, wie ich finde!!!



Nach deinen Schilderungen scheinen die Rheinzander den Elbzandern da gewaltig überlegen zu sein.
Nicht böse gemeint jetzt, aber darf ich fragen, bis zu welcher Größe du schon Zander gefangen hast? In einem vorigen Post argumentierst du mit dem Drillempfinden eines Bekannten bei einem achtziger Zander, schon mal selber so 'nen Fisch gefangen? 

PS. Die Ausrufezeichen sind wirklich belastend. Kommt einem so vor, als ob du die ganze Zeit zu laut redest ;-)


----------



## Blechinfettseb (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Ich mag jetzt nicht Jeden zitieren, deswegen gibt's erstmal ne generelle Antwort!!
> 
> Wie ja zu lesen ist, fischen zwei nach meinem Post ja mit Apschleppseilen!! Da geht für mich persönlich jeder Spaß am Drill verloren!! Ich will die Fische nicht gnadenlos reinpumpen!!
> Klar, jetzt wird's wieder heissen das man dem armen Fisch doch nicht allzu lang quälen will, aber das ist in meinen Augen völliger Schwachsinn!!!
> ...




Naja da weiß ich nicht was ich besser finde, wenn man gerade den C&R Gedanken ins Spiel bringt. In englischen Raubfischforen wird sehr oft darum gebeten die Fische im Sommer (bei warmen Wassertemperaturen) so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Da die Muskulatur eines Fisches bei langen Drills extrem übersäuert und der Fisch infolge dessen sehr oft nicht überlebt. Gegen diese These wird in diesen Foren auch nicht wiedersprochen. Und wer öfters in englischen Foren unterwegs ist, der weiß wie extrem der C&R Gedanke bei denen verankert ist. 
Meine Bremse ist auch weit zugedreht. Da muss schon ein Brocken kommen der Schnur nimmt.

Gruß


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge führen auch zu dem Komposthaufen!
> 
> Ich setze Ausrufezeichen und folglich Smileys, damit man meine Beiträge auch richtig einordnet und spezifisch durch die "Smileys" nicht als Angriff versteht!!!
> 
> Als Anmerkung, solche Beiträge (wie sie Deiner "Feder" entsprangen) sind völlig überflüssig und am Thema vorbei!!!



Die Smileys waren gar nicht auf dich bezogen, aber sei es drum. 
Als Anmerkung: wer so oft und so viele Ausrufezeichen wie du stzt erweckt nicht gerade den Eindruck dass er gern offen diskutiert. Man kann wohl eher davon ausgehen dass du damit deinen Standpunkt unterstreichst und von diesem wohl auch nicht abweichst.
Und bitte nicht alles als persönlichen Angriff verstehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Moin,

Sten- erstmal der aurikus ist schwer in Ordnung - sein Schreibstil bzgl. Zeichensetzung ist eben seiner...anfangs irritierte mich das auch etwas, da in der Regel mit "lauterem" Schreiben weniger Ahnung unterstellt wird.

Das ist aber bei ihm nicht der Fall !

Es ist eine Frage des *eingesetzten Gerätes* und der *Eigenart zu drillen !*

Ich verwende teils Spinnruten über 80g. WG - da macht ein 70er Zander gar nichts!!!  ( Sorry wg. 3!!! :m)

Also ein Punkt für Dich...80er und sogar 90er "bocken" im Drill an diesem Gerät schonmal heftig - und so mancher 70er hat mehr Drill-Elan als ein schwerer 90er , der sich wie ein nasser Sack reinziehen lässt.

Trotzdem nehmen diese Fische bei dem Gerät idR *KEINE SCHNUR* .

Aurikus nimmt aber eine *recht leichte Kombo* und *drillt nicht so kompromißlos* - Bingo nimmt der Zander auch schonmal Schnur .

Ich denke doch, da können Beide Seiten gut mit leben !

Ich kenne Raubfischangler am Rhein, die Drop-Schrotten sogar noch bedeutend feiner mit rel. weichen Rütchen und 6kg. Schnürchen.

Die fangen gerne Barsche- kriegen aber dicke Augen beim zufälligen 70+ Fisch.

Die *müssen* Drillen an dem Spielgerät !

Also locker machen und Jeder so, wie er meint.

R.S.

P.S. : aurikus gehört zu den erfolgreichsten Kölner Anglern hier, wie ich meine !!!

PPS : Schei$$e , wieder 3  *!!! *


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Klar darfst Du gerne!!! 

Vor meiner Rheinpause, das war aber in den 90ern war mein Größter 86cm!
Nach der Pause bisher 75cm!! Und knapp darunter gab's damals und Heute auch Einige!!! Es gab diesbezüglich Damals wie Heute kaum Unterschiede!! Kaum, weil die heutigen Zander besser im Futter sind und somit an Stärke zugenommen haben!!! Grundeln sei Dank, wie ja auch fast Überall bekannt!

War an den Sten gerichtet!!! ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Klar, jetzt wird's wieder heissen das man dem armen Fisch doch nicht allzu lang quälen will, aber das ist in meinen Augen völliger Schwachsinn!!!
> Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr werdet rasend schnell aus Eurem Element rausgerissen, oder Ihr werdet langsam müde gemacht und danach in der Regel wieder dem Wasser überlassen!!!! Was wird wo wohl für mehr Schockzustand sorgen!?!?


 
Da machst du einen Denkfehler. Einige Fischarten, und der Zander gehört dazu, haben tatsächlich nach langen Drills und in Abhängigkeit von der Länge des "Landgangs" eine signifikant sinkende Überlebensrate.  

Lies mal hier:
http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/die-sterblichkeit-untermassiger-zander-nach-dem-fang-2.html


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sten- erstmal der aurikus ist schwer in Ordnung - sein Schreibstil bzgl. Zeichensetzung ist eben seiner...anfangs irritierte mich das auch etwas, da in der Regel mit "lauterem" Schreiben weniger Ahnung unterstellt wird.
> 
> Das ist aber bei ihm nicht der Fall !




Dann hab ich mich geirrt und entschuldige mich hirmit bei Aurikus. wie gesagt, sollte kein persönlicher Angriff sein.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sten- erstmal der aurikus ist schwer in Ordnung - sein Schreibstil bzgl. Zeichensetzung ist eben seiner...anfangs irritierte mich das auch etwas, da in der Regel mit "lauterem" Schreiben weniger Ahnung unterstellt wird.
> 
> ...




Das ist aber nett von Dir!! 
Und danke dass Du meine Schreibweise akzeptierst! ;-)


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich geirrt und entschuldige mich hirmit bei Aurikus. wie gesagt, sollte kein persönlicher Angriff sein.



Nicht notwendig, Alles ok
Mich erschüttert nichts so schnell, auch wenn's den Eindruck erweckt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Nicht notwendig, Alles ok
> *Mich erschüttert nichts so schnell, auch wenn's den Eindruck erweckt*.



Doch, wenn ich Dir die Zander vor der Nase wegfange - Du Anfänger :m 

R.S.


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da machst du einen Denkfehler. Einige Fischarten, und der Zander gehört dazu, haben tatsächlich nach langen Drills und in Abhängigkeit von der Länge des "Landgangs" eine signifikant sinkende Überlebensrate.
> 
> Lies mal hier:
> http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/die-sterblichkeit-untermassiger-zander-nach-dem-fang-2.html



So, hatte bisher keine Zeit! Deswegen jetzt erst die Antwort!!

Hab's mal grad überflogen und was fällt sofort auf? Es geht um untermaßige Zander und nicht um "Anständige"!! 
Das würde ja schon als Gegenargumentation reichen, aber desweiteren geht's in Deinem beigefügtem Link nicht um die Drillphase sondern um den Landgang! Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab!!


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Doch, wenn ich Dir die Zander vor der Nase wegfange - Du Anfänger :m
> 
> R.S.



Stimmt, da hast Du sowas von recht!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> So, hatte bisher keine Zeit! Deswegen jetzt erst die Antwort!!
> 
> Hab's mal grad überflogen und was fällt sofort auf? Es geht um untermaßige Zander und nicht um "Anständige"!!
> Das würde ja schon als Gegenargumentation reichen, aber desweiteren geht's nicht um die Drillphase sondern um den Landgang! Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab!!


 
Ja klar. Sobald der Zander maßig ist, reagiert er komplett anders. :g

Die Aussage des Artikels ist: Je kleiner, desto anfälliger. Ein gut ausgedrillter 60er, dem an Land erstmal 2 Minuten der Haken rausgefummelt wird (lässt sich manchmal nicht vermeiden), verreckt ggf. genauso.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sten- erstmal der aurikus ist schwer in Ordnung
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, ihr trefft euch in der Ecke nur, um Bier(oder was auch immer das bei euch für ein Zeug ist) zu vernichten und dann gezielt nichts zu fangen?|bigeyes:q


----------



## pike-81 (27. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Geht ja gut ab hier!
Unabhängig vom Zielfisch und der Angelmethode stelle ich meine Bremse immer nach Gefühl ein.
Dazu nehme ich die Rute in die eine, die Montage in die andere Hand und ziehe.
Auf'm Kutter darf sie dann mal fast zu sein, während sie bei Barschen und Forellen offener ist.
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Tragkraft der Schnur. Die Bremse soll ja auch ein Ausschlitzen verhindern, und die Beute ermüden.
Ein nicht ausgedrillter Kapitaler verabschiedet sich ganz schnell vor den Füßen.
Beim Anhieb darf die Bremse aber auf keinen Fall nachgeben.
Petri


----------



## Pippa (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Eine amüsante Diskussion hat sich hier entwickelt.

Vorneweg, ich möchte keinem seine Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse absprechen, ich habe jedoch tlw. andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 



> Ich fische ne 55WG Rute mit nem 7kg tragendem Geflecht am Rhein!!!



Ich habe annähernd das gleiche Gerät. Aber auch wenn die Rhein-Zander in der Tat gut genährt sind (ich kenne sie erst seit 2 Jahren) und im Vergleich zu See-Zandern ein Vielfaches an Power haben, so hat noch nie einer Schnur abgezogen. 79cm hatte der Größte (zwar nur), aber richtig fett war er. Meine Bremse ist fast komplett dicht, im Drill habe ich noch keinen verloren. Diese Erfahrungen beziehen sich aufs Angeln mit GuFi.

Ich muss allerdings mit einem Kompromiss leben (s.u.).



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das gilt natürlich für jeden Fisch gleichermaßen!!! Alle Bremsen werden bei mir so eingestellt!!!



Das sehe ich anders, nein - das ist anders!!! (Drei Ausrufungszeichen) 

Wenn ich merke, dass ein Rhein-Barsch beißt, kommt es vor, dass ich - je nach Alarmmachungsgrad - die Bremse öffne. Wenn ich einen Barsch gleichermaßen vehement ans Ufer kurbel wie einen Zander, besteht die Gefahr, dass am Ufer nur noch Pergament am Haken hängt. Und das will keiner!

Anderes Beispiel: Der Wolfsbarsch!!! (Drei Ausrufungszeichen) 
Beim Angeln auf den Salzwasser-Stachler (den kenne ich übrigens schon 30 Jahre länger als den Zander) kann man die Bremse natürlich nicht so einstellen wie beim Zanderfang - unabhängig davon, dass auch anderes Gerät verwendet wird / werden sollte. Einen 50er, 60er, geschweige denn 70er oder 80er WB kann man nicht rauskurbeln. Zum Einen natürlich aufgrund des "Barschmauls", zum anderen weil er Kräfte hat und Fluchten hinlegt, die man von Süßwasserräubern nicht kennt. 




> Ich kenne Raubfischangler am Rhein, die Drop-Schrotten sogar noch bedeutend feiner mit rel. weichen Rütchen und 6kg. Schnürchen.



Hatten wir schon mal die Ehre? - Es ist eher eine 5kg Schnur.



> Die fangen gerne Barsche- kriegen aber dicke Augen beim zufälligen 70+ Fisch.



Mittlerweile nicht mehr.



> Die müssen Drillen an dem Spielgerät !



Hält sich in Grenzen, ist aber natürlich kein Vergleich zum Drill mit dem Zanderstock. Als Spielgerät möchte ich die DS-Rute aber auch nicht betiteln, eher als der Angeltechnik angepasstes Gerät. Dass an jeder Rute zu jeder Zeit mal ein Fisch anbeißt, auf den man es eigentlich gar nicht abgesehen hat und der womöglich zwei Nummern zu groß ist, passiert wohl jedem früher oder später. Ich hatte den Fall erst kürzlich


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja klar. Sobald der Zander maßig ist, reagiert er komplett anders. :g
> 
> Die Aussage des Artikels ist: Je kleiner, desto anfälliger. Ein gut ausgedrillter 60er, dem an Land erstmal 2 Minuten der Haken rausgefummelt wird (lässt sich manchmal nicht vermeiden), verreckt ggf. genauso.



Kein Kommentar mehr dazu! 


Sten, mach ich gern!! 
Rute: Quantum Smoke, 2,55m 5-55g
Rolle: Quantum Smoke PTI 25
Geflecht: Spiderwire mit ca. 7kg Tragkrat (0.10ner glaub ich)


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hab jetzt mit dem Smartphone Grad keinen Bock zu zitieren!!! (3 Ausrufezeichen)

@ Pippa: Nur ganz kurz, auch Barsche lande ich problemlos wenn Sie nach dem Anhieb sitzen. ( ohne drei !!!) ;-)


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

@ sten hagel...

Es ging hier eigentlich darum,warum die anhiebe nicht sitzen,bzw.der fisch aussteigt...Und es geht glaube ich nicht darum,wer hier wie viele zander,wann,wo landen konnte...

und zu meinem gerät: klar,wird son 90er+ meine rolle halb leer machen,ist das nicht gerade das schöne am angeln? Ich bin jedenfalls angler,kein fischfänger!!!!!! ich kann meine bremse immer noch fester stellen,falls mal wirklich was über 90 beißt...Meine rute ist ja auch viel zu weich zum zanderangeln,wie mir in diesem forum gesagt wurde...sagt das mal den 3 zandern,die damit ich gefangen habe

ich habe schon gesehen,wie zander mit ner kopfrute gefangen wurden und selber schon gefangen,mit einer 22er mono...wobei iich den biss eigentlich auf ner 18er mono erwartet hätte.

Also ich muss aurikus rechtgeben...wo ist der spaß am angeln,wenn man jeden fisch einfach reinzieht? 6kg sind auch völlig ausreichend,wenn man icht so viele hänger bekommt...aber beim wobbeln ist die gefahr auch begrenzter als am grund mit gufi.

0,17mm wie hier vorhin erwähnt wurde,nutze ich tatsächlich zum hochseefischen.

Das is ja son bald welsangeln...am besten holen wir uns alle dorschruten und gehen stippen...auf zander sollten es dann schon marlinruten sein...

Klar gehe ich auch mal mit schweren geschir los,da nutze ich wirklich eine rute -175g aber die setze ich ach nicht nah am rand von einer buhne,die wird ain die stömung geworfen und treibt langsam an die kannt. auserden,kann es passieren,dass man hier auch mal n wels fängt....1m+ kein problem,den hole ich dir mit ner 7kg schnur noch rein...1,5m wird da schon schwieriger und bei 2m,habe ich mit meinem leichten geschirr verloren,darum kommt meine hochseerute mit...

Mir wurde beigebracht: "So fein wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig"

Man soll n fisch müde machen...


@ aurikus: Wie groß sind denn deine wobbler?


----------



## Margarelon (27. Juli 2013)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ihr trefft euch in der Ecke nur, um Bier(oder was auch immer das bei euch für ein Zeug ist) zu vernichten und dann gezielt nichts zu fangen?|bigeyes:q



Bisher habe ich ja nur still mitgelesen...
Also... Bier (ja, Kölsch ist Bier. Eins der besten!!!!!!! Ui... Schon wieder so viele Ausrufezeichen...) vernichten wir am Wasser eigentlich nicht. Und das mit treffen zum nixfangen hat der gute Meister Aurikus beim letzten mal ja erfolgreich verhindert und heißt ab sofort "Dreiwurfzweizander-Aurikus"...
Soviel zu seinem Angelkönnen...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Darf ich noch ein paar?
!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich ja nur still mitgelesen...
> Also... Bier (ja, Kölsch ist Bier. Eins der besten!!!!!!! Ui... Schon wieder so viele Ausrufezeichen...) vernichten wir am Wasser eigentlich nicht. Und das mit treffen zum nixfangen hat der gute Meister Aurikus beim letzten mal ja erfolgreich verhindert und heißt ab sofort "Dreiwurfzweizander-Aurikus"...
> Soviel zu seinem Angelkönnen...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Darf ich noch ein paar?
> !!!!!!!!!!!!



Das von Dir zitierte hab ich mal wieder völlig überlesen und somit nicht kommentiert!! 
Feine Sache, geschmeichelt und keineswegs (ganz ehrlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D) eingebildet, ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Margarelon (27. Juli 2013)

Aurikus schrieb:


> Das von Dir zitierte hab ich mal wieder völlig überlesen und somit nicht kommentiert!! Feine Sache und geschmeichelt und keineswegs (ganz ehrlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D) eingebildet, ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ach komm. Geschmeichelt wird ja nur, weil dich die Aktion beim nächsten Treffen 'ne Kiste Bier kostet... 
Ach nee, wir trinken ja kein Bier beim Treffen!

Dafür bekommst du am 10. die Hände auf den Rücken gebunden!!!
  
Und Pippa ist herzlichst, neben allen anderen, zum Zandernixfangtreff eingeladen!!!!!
Damit man mal siehst, wie Rheinzander gefangen werden!!!!!!!
(So, genug der Ausrufezeichen und Smilies. Ich nehme mir wieder meinen Scotch und lese weiter still mit...)


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> @ aurikus: Wie groß sind denn deine wobbler?



Von 7-12cm!! Fisch mit Wobbler aber nur in der warmen Jahreszeit!!!!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Das is eigentlich kein Problem für den zander diese Größe zu schlucken...

hast Du es mal mit langsamer einkurbeln versucht? Ich meine vielleicht,sind díe zander aus i-ein Grund träge und inhalieren den Köder nicht,zb.weil das nächste fressen nicht weit weg und langsamer ist,als dein wobbler...

anschlagen würde ich schon,wenn auch nur n bisschen...Versuch es doch mal mit der Methode,die ich dir beschrieben habe...so habe ich meine hechte immer überlistet,wenn nix ging...geht vielleicht leichter für dich,wenn du einfach n kurzen kurbelstop machst...dann haben die fische Zeit zum inhalieren...einfach 2kurbelumdrehungen und dann 2-3 Sekunde hochtreiben lassen


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Das is eigentlich kein Problem für den zander diese Größe zu schlucken...
> 
> hast Du es mal mit langsamer einkurbeln versucht? Ich meine vielleicht,sind díe zander aus i-ein Grund träge und inhalieren den Köder nicht,zb.weil das nächste fressen nicht weit weg und langsamer ist,als dein wobbler...
> 
> anschlagen würde ich schon,wenn auch nur n bisschen...Versuch es doch mal mit der Methode,die ich dir beschrieben habe...so habe ich meine hechte immer überlistet,wenn nix ging...geht vielleicht leichter für dich,wenn du einfach n kurzen kurbelstop machst...dann haben die fische Zeit zum inhalieren...einfach 2kurbelumdrehungen und dann 2-3 Sekunde hochtreiben lassen



Da haste aber was falsch verstanden!! Ich bin nicht der Themenstarter, sondern eigentlich Hilfesteller!! Meine Art zu fischen wurde lediglich in Frage gestellt!!!


----------



## Aurikus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ach komm. Geschmeichelt wird ja nur, weil dich die Aktion beim nächsten Treffen 'ne Kiste Bier kostet...
> Ach nee, wir trinken ja kein Bier beim Treffen!
> 
> Dafür bekommst du am 10. die Hände auf den Rücken gebunden!!!
> ...



Hab Dich wirklich lieb meeeeiiiiin Sschaaaaaaaaatzzzz!!! :-D


----------



## Jose (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

so richtig verstehe ich die problematik nicht.
klar steigen einige aus, shit happens, meine wobblerzander sind in der regel aber an beiden (mag keinen dreier...) drillingen gehakt: einer im maul, der andere(hintetre) hängt irgendwo im kiemenbereich, auf'm deckel oder in der 'kimme'.



torino schrieb:


> Naja anschlag setze ich auch automatisch gegen, aber soll ich dann nach dem Anschlag nochmal paar mal anziehen bis ich dann den Haken aus dem Maul rausgerissen habe ?




anschlag kenn ich so gar nicht, biss ist fast immer kurz vor der rute, da hängt es sich von selbst. bei mir im rhein ist kontakt auch immer schon angeschlagen .
(bei barschen ist ein anschlag schon fast 'ne garantie auf ausschlitzen...)



randio schrieb:


> Bei Zandern auf Wobbler, eine straffe, aber parabolische Rute inkl. gesundem Anhieb!
> Mehr braucht es nicht, dann klappt das auch. ;-)



oder so....

wer mit seiner bremseneinstellung daneben liegt, releast vorzeitig.
ist ein glaubenskrieg.
meine ist eingestellt auf die montage - hart bis einiges vor der bruchgrenze. den rest macht die rute bzw. der gute mann an derselben. ists ein "monster", dann locker ich die etwas, um harte fluchten abzusichern. 
bremse fester stellen geht nur, wenn ich beim montagencheck gepennt habe....


aber evtl. muss ein seen-angler kräftig anhauen, in der strömung haut der sich selber an.

rapfen und zander sind für mich die kontakt=gehakt fische.


----------



## Pippa (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

@Margarelon: Vielen Dank, ich habe der Veranstaltung bereits beigewohnt und mich an die Regeln gehalten. Das würde ich natürlich auch immer wieder tun.

@Pwacemaker: Du hast hier und da nicht richtig aufgepasst!

@Johnnie: Jo, meine Meinung. Bremse zu und im Zweifel - wenn sich das Gegenüber als Hartmaul herausstellt - auch ein zweites Mal anschlagen.


So viele Philosophien und dennoch so viel Erfolg...

Ein Hoch auf:



randio schrieb:


> Vielleicht führen auch mehrere Wege nach Rom???


----------



## lammi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist mir noch nie passiert in über 17 Jahren.Also ich mache das grundsätzlich so beim Spinnfischen egal ob Hecht,Zander Meerforelle etc..Hatte nie Probleme die Bremse schnell zu lösen.


 Genau so,Als allererstes muß ja wohl erstmal der Haken ins Maul.Und gerade bei Großfischen wird das mit weicher Bremse sehr schwierig.


----------



## Aurikus (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Irgendwie scheinen Einige nicht richtig lesen zu können!! Von einer weichen Bremseinstellung hat Hier doch Niemand gesprochen!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Wenn ein 70er keine schnur nehmen kann,knalt das einmal und man hat nix mehr zum drillen #h
> 
> Ich habe meine bremse auch nicht zu hart eigestellt,aus angst,ich reiße nem zander die lippe ab...Der fisch schlitzt aus!!!#c
> 
> Das gerät muss feinstes aufeiander abgestimmt sein und mit einer rute,wo man zander nicht drillenmuss,gehe ich hochseeangeln!!!|krach:





Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> und zu meinem gerät: klar,wird son 90er+ meine rolle halb leer machen,ist das nicht gerade das schöne am angeln? Ich bin jedenfalls angler,kein fischfänger!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 0,17mm wie hier vorhin erwähnt wurde,nutze ich tatsächlich zum hochseefischen.
> ...





Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> anschlagen würde ich schon,wenn auch nur n bisschen...




usw. usw.....


Du redest hier wie ein Blinder von der Farbe. Du hast nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung von der Materie, was dich aber augenscheinlich nicht daran hindert, mir blöde zu kommen und hier ausführlichst irgendwelchen Pfeffer zu erzählen.
Ich wünsch dir viel Petri Heil für deine Anfangsjahre in der Zanderangelei, vielleicht kannst du in zwei-drei Jahren ja mitreden.#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich ja nur still mitgelesen...
> Also... Bier (ja, Kölsch ist Bier. Eins der besten!!!!!!!




Wenn nur diese Finkennäpfe nicht wären....


----------



## Margarelon (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn nur diese Finkennäpfe nicht wären....



Wann werden es Außenstehende endlich verstehen?
Kölsch ist obergärig und hat den "Nachteil", dass die Schaumkrone schnell zusammenfällt. Amerikaner und andere schmerzbefreite Biertrinker kümmert das nicht, den Genussmenschen schon. Somit ist die klassische Kölschstange mit ihrem kleineren Durchmesser, als der bundesdeutsche Säuferdurchschnitt es gewohnt ist, und der dadurch kleineren Oberfläche, auf dieses Bier optimal abgestimmt. 
Außerdem genießt der gemeine Kölner sein Kölsch und schüttet es sich nicht, wie z.B. der provinzialische Bajuware, mit einem Rutsch in den Hals... 
Erinnert mich immer wieder an meine Wiener Freunde, die, ihr erstes Kölsch vor der Nase, hochnäsig mit Wiener Schmäh meinten "naa, des fällt mir ja in den Hals nei!". 
Merke: wer nur untergärige Plörre gewöhnt ist, muss seinen Körper erst einmal auf dieses hochwertige Getränk abstimmen! Nach 5 geexten Stangen war der Abend für den Spezi dann gelaufen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Irgendwie bekomm ich jetzt Durst auf ein kühles Bierchen.

Mal auf die Uhr gucken....


#g


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

ich irgendwie auch  hmmmm..... naja bisi früh... aber geht schon.

ich versteh das Problem dennoch nicht.... ich hab die Bremse beim Spinnfischen auf Zander / Hecht fast komplett zu. Da wirklich unter sehr hoher Spannung, kurz vom Aufgeben der Schnur/ Vorfach gibt die Bremse zögerlich Schnur frei....

Ich hab schon einiges raus gezogen... 2012 dann der Durchbruch mit nem 86er Zander auf dem Rhein... der hat auch gezogen wie ein Wels, aber nur kurze Fluchten hingelegt -  die es aber in sich hatten. Dennoch versteh ich nicht das Problem, nach dem Anhieb bei Bedarf blitzschnell die Bremse zu lösen ... ist das so schwer? Die Rute federt doch auch ein paar cm Abzug ab, sodass man eig genug Zeit zum reagieren hat..... 

Meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen der anderen... ein harter Anschlag führt zu weniger Fischverlusten, als ein verpuffter Anschlag wegen zu weich eingestellter Bremse.

Die Bremse darf beim Anhieb nicht durchrutschen! Sobald der Fisch Druck aufbaut, sollte aber reagiert werden.

Fischt man direkt vor den Füßen, kann man den Profi Blinker Trick mit der offenen Rücklaufsperre nutzen.... kurbel nicht mehr loslassen...Wobbler führen....beim Biss anschlagen und dann ggf. über den Rücklauf drillen.... nicht ganz einfach, aber ne Option.


----------



## dosenelch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Beim letzten Nachtansitz bekam ich frühmorgens einen Biss, bei dem die Pose insgesamt dreimal abtauchte. Die ersten zwei Mal wurde sie etwa 20 cm unter Wasser gezogen, um sofort wieder aufzutauchen. Beim dritten Mal war sie dann komplett weg und ich setzte einen kräftigen Anhieb. 
Der Fisch (Zander?) hing zuerst, und ich konnte ihn ein paar Meter Richtung Ufer bugsieren. Dann erschlaffte von jetzt auf gleich die Schnur und er war weg.


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Ja die Zander.
Letztens eine richtig dicke rotfeder, 16+, am Schwimmer auf Hecht ausgeworfen.
Gebissen hat n Zander. Ich hab nich lange genug gewartet und angeschlagen. Genau vorm ersten drilling am rücken waren die bisspuren.
Ein mal verändert man seine Montage um das Abhaken des  gierigen Hechtes einfacher zu gestalten, dann beisstn Zander.

Wie gross muss der Zander gewesen sein wenn er ich in einer Minute so nen dicken Brummer bis zur hälfte reinschiebt?

Das lässt mich nicht mehr los.

Heute natürlich wieder da gewesen. Nix.


----------



## carpjunkie (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Aufn Bild ein vielleicht 35 mitn 7 in. Köder, 
Die kleinen sind in der Hinsicht echt frech!


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hey,
Ja so Gummizeug is ja relativ schlank, aber die Rotfeder war richtig hochrückig, fast wie ne Brasse.
Da brauchts schon ne gewisse maulbreite. die war bestimmt 9cm hoch.
Ach man, ich mach mir über die wenigsten dingen nen kopf, doch wenns ums angeln geht#d
bei uns am see kann man froh sein wenn alle 2 wochen ein maßiger gezogen wird, und ich verkacks nen biss auf nen riesenköfi#q


----------



## torino (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Also ich war jetzt in letzter Zeit wieder mit Wobbler los. Heute hat es wieder mit den Zander Bissen geklappt nur anscheind nicht mit den anschlag. Der Biss kam knallhart und dann zappelte er schon gleich am Haken, dass man gar kein Anschlag mehr setzen konnte und ab war der Fisch. 2 mal das gleiche Spiele heut Abend. Was muss ich machen um die Fische zu kriegen ?


----------



## siloaffe (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hmmmm das ist mir recht misteriös, wenn die so draufknallen sollten sie eigentlich hängen! 

Bist du sicher das deine Drillinge wirklich scharf sind?


----------



## Aurikus (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hmmmm das ist mir recht misteriös, wenn die so draufknallen sollten sie eigentlich hängen!



Finde ich dann doch auch recht kurios!!!

Was für ein Tackle wird denn benutzt???


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Check mal die Drillinge und tausche die ggf. gegen nen Satz gescheite aus ( Owner, Profi Blinker, etc.)


----------



## Aurikus (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Check mal die Drillinge und tausche die ggf. gegen nen Satz gescheite aus ( Owner, Profi Blinker, etc.)



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schrieb Er schon mal dass seine Drillinge messerscharf sind!


----------



## torino (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Also ich benutze als Tackle: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist WG: 40-80gr, Red Arc 10300, Power Pro 19mm, NEUE Gamakatsu Drillinge, Rapala Jointed.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Stehen da, wo du fischst, große Weißfische/Karpfen etc.?

Vielleicht hakst du ja immer mal wieder 'nen Brassen o.ä. von außen und der rappelt sich dann zügig wieder los.

Gibt hier an der Elbe auch Stellen, wo man ständig Brassenkontakt hat und das im ersten Moment für einen vermeintlichen, heftigen Biss halten könnte.
So wie du die "Zanderbisse" schilderst, hätte schon längst mal einer hängen bleiben müssen!

Nachtrag: Selbst wenn der Fisch schon am Haken zappelt, setzt du trotzdem noch 'nen Anschlag hinterher, und zwar nicht, wie hier geschrieben wurde "nur ein bisschen", sondern mit schmackes!


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

eh ich das jetzt alles Lese:
Gibts ein Bild von Deinen Wobblern?
Ich würde mal neben dem, was Sten schreibt, über die Hakengröße nachdenken und deren Schenkellänge
Gruß A,


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Genau, du hast die Drillinge ja anscheinend umgerüstet, welche Größe haben die?


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau, du hast die Drillinge ja anscheinend umgerüstet, welche Größe haben die?




100% zu klein - oder die vermeintliche "Zanderbisse" waren gar keine !!!

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 100% zu klein - oder die vermeintliche "Zanderbisse" waren gar keine !!!
> R.S.




Das ist auch so langsam meine Vermutung, denn wenn ich mir das hier



torino schrieb:


> Der Biss kam knallhart und dann zappelte er schon gleich am Haken, dass man gar kein Anschlag mehr setzen konnte und ab war der Fisch. 2



auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, spricht das eher für 'nen Hecht der mal eben den Wobbler gegriffen hat und ohne Anschlag einfach nicht hängen bleibt.


----------



## torino (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Also ich bin mir sicher das es Zander waren, die Attacken kamen auch letztes Jahr in der Abenddämmerungimmer zimlich heftig und hab noch nie da Hecht kurz vorm dunkel werden oder im dunklen gefangen. Außerdem hatte ich auch einige teilweise schon gesehen wie die Zander am Haken waren und ausschlitzten, waren schöne Dinger von min.80+ ! Also verwenden tu ich am 9 cm Rapala Jointed 6er Gamakatsu Drillinge  die sind genauso groß wie die Original Drillinge von dem Rapala Wobbler.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Moin,

80er Zander "zappeln" nicht am Haken - wenn es denn so große gewesen sein sollten ( extrem groß schon für normales wobbeln - da beißen eher 40-60er ), sieht der Biss bei einem Großzander eher so aus :

Schlag in der Rute - und der Fisch steht erstmal still.

Dann "bocken" und rucken in der Schnur, schwerer Zug (nasser Sack).

Wenn man ihn dann oben hat, gelegentliches Kopfschütteln.

Das war´s eigentlich schon.

Wenn man allerdings den Anschlag leicht oder überhaupt nicht setzt, sieht man den Fisch noch nicht einmal.

Der "schlitzt" auch nicht aus - der öffnet kurz das Maul und der Wobbler ist raus.

Ganz einfach....eigentlich.

R.S.

P.S: Setz mal nen knüppelharten Anhieb - Mann oder Memme?!...


----------



## torino (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Jo also dieses Bocken meinte ich auch, aber auf Wobbler nehmen die ganz gern auch Schnur, wobei man im Gegensatz auf Gummifisch die Zander regelrecht nur ranziehen kann. Aber ist ein Anhieb noch gesund wenn der Zander am Haken ist und abziehen will, denn eigentlich müsste er ja schon hängen, denn bin mir nicht sicher ob damit der Wobbler nicht noch rausgerissen wird, wenn er schon gut hängt ?!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Aber ist ein Anhieb noch gesund wenn der Zander am Haken ist denn bin mir nicht sicher ob damit der Wobbler nicht noch rausgerissen wird, wenn er schon gut hängt ?!



Begreifst du es nicht? Deine Zander, so es denn welche sind, hängen nicht gut, sonst würden sie dir ja nicht aussteigen, gelle?
Also schlag halt einfach mal ordentlich an, wie oft muß man dir das eigentlich noch schreiben?


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Aber ist ein Anhieb noch gesund wenn der Zander am Haken ist und abziehen will, denn eigentlich müsste er ja schon hängen, denn bin mir nicht sicher ob damit der Wobbler nicht noch rausgerissen wird, wenn er schon gut hängt ?!



Das Vieh hängt nicht, er hat einfach noch das Maul zu! 2 mal Bocken, merken dass es nix zu fressen ist, Maul auf und weg ist dein Köder! Erst mit dem Anschlag haust du ihm den Haken ins Maul!!! Klar hakt sich ein Zander auch mal von alleine, in den meisten Fällen aber halt nicht... Und dann passiert genau das was du beschreibst...!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> *Erst mit dem Anschlag haust du ihm den Haken ins Maul!!!*




...das hört sich unfassbar grausam an - sind wir Angler wirklich so - brutal #c;+ ???

Ich glaub´ ich wechsel und werd´ Jäger :m

R.S.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...das hört sich unfassbar grausam an - sind wir Angler wirklich so - brutal #c;+ ???
> 
> Ich glaub´ ich wechsel und werd´ Jäger :m
> 
> R.S.



Dann jagst du ihm Blei oder Stahl in den Körper.


----------



## Pikehunterr (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Zander und Hecht haben die härtesten Mäuler da musst du schon ordentlich anschlagen, mir sind auch schon gute Fische verloren gegangen, weil ich nur leicht oder garnicht angeschlagen habe.


----------



## pike-81 (3. August 2013)

FC und leichtes Tackle (weiche Ruten) lassen dabei auch einiges verpuffen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...das hört sich unfassbar grausam an - sind wir Angler wirklich so - brutal #c;+ ???



Bin ich... Will ja landen und verspeisen was da am Haken hängt! :m


----------



## torino (21. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Begreifst du es nicht? Deine Zander, so es denn welche sind, hängen nicht gut, sonst würden sie dir ja nicht aussteigen, gelle?
> Also schlag halt einfach mal ordentlich an, wie oft muß man dir das eigentlich noch schreiben?


 
Hallo nochmal
habe in letzter Zeit ausgiebig getest, nur muss ich sagen haben mich eure Ratschläge wenig weitergebracht! Die Fische schlitzen immer noch aus auch wenn man nen kraftvollen Anhieb setzt, egal wie locker oder fest die Bremse ist, der Fische bleibt zu 70% nicht hängen, z.B. bei Bissen direkt vor den Füßen wie soll man da vernünftig nen Anschlag setzen, vor allem dann wenn die Bremse noch stramm ist, denn dadurch schlitzt der Fisch von allein sich aus, durch die starken ruckartigen Bewegungen auf den Wasser! Genauso die Bisse mittendrin konnten halt nur selten verwertet werden. Oder wenn der Fisch voll draufknallt und sofort Schnur über die Bremse zieht, soll ich dann in etwa nochmal Anschlagen, dann reiß ich den Drilling doch wieder aus dem Maul!?
Was für Möglichkeiten hab ich denn noch oder hab ich irgendwas verbrochen #q


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hmmm....

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, da können wir andere nicht helfen. Ne Quote von 70% Aussteigern ist heftig.... das ist fast 3/4!

Ich würde ggf. andere Wobbler testen... ggf. kleinere Exemplare oder Größere.... an irgendwas muss es ja liegen. 
Wenn es wirklich Zander sind, dann saugen diese die Beute ja ein und schnappen nicht danach wie ein Hecht! Ggf. würde ich mit fast unbeschwerten Gummis angeln... die kann der Zander meist zusammenfalten.... was bei Wobbler halt schwierig ist... da die meist Star sind!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Moin,

sorry - aber eine dauerhafte Fehlbissquote von 70% auf Zander ist normalerweise Blödsinn.

"Meine" Zander beißen idR. so heftig, dass ich - ohne zu übertreiben - mind. 90% der Fische hake und fange.

Der Rest sind meist Lütte um die 35-40cm.

Der Zander, der ihn haben will, saugt den Köder blitzschnell und mit aller Härte ein - "Zupf-Bisse" gibt es quasi gar nicht ... außer bei den Untermaßigen.

Letzter Hilfeversuch von mir : nimm´ die Drillinge mal deutlich größer.

Harte Rute und harter Anhieb soll bleiben.

Bei 7 Fehlbissen von 10 hätte ich persönl. keinen Bock mehr #d - vollkommen unnormal.

R.S.


----------



## siloaffe (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Sicher Das es Zanderbisse und keine "Steinbeisser" sind???


----------



## zanderzone (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hab ich auch gerade gedacht.. Wenn du mit einer harten Rute über Steine etc. wobbelst fühlt sich das oft wie ein Biss an! Bleiben denn jetzt die Fische kurz hängen, oder Anschlag und weg?


----------



## Aurikus (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Sicher Das es Zanderbisse und keine "Steinbeisser" sind???



Auch wenn ich mich da bereits anschließe, aber der Gedanke sprang mir auch gerade durch den Kopf!! So langsam bin nämlich auch ich mit meinem Latein am Ende angelangt!!!
70%ige Fehlerquote ist mehr als kurios!


----------



## siloaffe (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> ....70%ige Fehlerquote ist mehr als kurios!




Das ist mMn mim Wobbler, mit scharfen Drillingen unmöglich! 

Wenn die Biester so zimperlich wären würden sie glatweg verhungern. 

Es gibt da nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Möglichkeiten warum die "Zander" zu 70% aussteigen, diese werden vom Te aber alle ausgeschlossen also liegt die Vermutung nahe das es garkeine Zander sind|rolleyes


----------



## Aurikus (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Absolut richtig, Liebelein!! ;-)


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

naja also ich angel ja wo es flacher ist, da beißen die in der Abenddämmerung auch gern im Uferbereich, deswegen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es Zander sind, denn wenn man sie sieht...
Und ja im moment macht es relativ wenig Bock zum fischen zu gehen 
Hechte hab ich relativ viele hingegen fangen können. Außerdem hatte ich gestern nen Biss, da hab ich nicht gesehen was es war, der Fisch knallte rein nahm gleich Schnur bis zur Stromkante und weg war der Fisch, geh da wohl eher von nen Rapfen oder ähnlichen aus, aber trotzdem auch nen unding das er nicht hängen bleibt.
Und wie gesagt zwischen den vielen verlorenen konnte ich halt auch ein paar landen, wie nen 95 cm 16 pfund Zander, ansonsten die Überzahl der Fische treiben nur Blödsinn mit mir!


----------



## Aurikus (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Grade da wo es flacher ist, entsteht ja öfters Grundkontakt!!
Aber naja, da Du es ja Hier und da klar als Biss bewertest und auch mal Schnur genommen wird, lassen Wir das mal aussen vor!!!
Ich muss aber dennoch sagen, dass ich es mir aus der Ferne gesehen echt nicht mehr erklären kann! Eigentlich würde ich mir das Schauspiel gern mal vor Ort betrachten, aber dafür ist mir die Entfernung dann doch zu groß!!


----------



## Purist (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Das ist mMn mim Wobbler, mit scharfen Drillingen unmöglich!
> 
> Wenn die Biester so zimperlich wären würden sie glatweg verhungern.
> 
> Es gibt da nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Möglichkeiten warum die "Zander" zu 70% aussteigen, diese werden vom Te aber alle ausgeschlossen also liegt die Vermutung nahe das es garkeine Zander sind|rolleyes



Ich kenne das aber auch, das sind meist Zanderzwerge. Man spürt sie auf den Köder donnern und minimal bewegen, aber hängen tun sie nicht. Kleinerer Köder (und Haken) und sie hängen irgendwann. Interessant ist das schon, weil man damit Standplätze lokalisieren kann. 
Zander (auch die von 40-50cm) im Uferbereich braucht man hingegen nicht ernsthaft anzuschlagen, Barsche auch nicht, das führt eher zum Fischverlust. Einfach die Rute Anheben und die hängen sicher. 
Bei Hechten sieht das anders aus, wer da nicht schnell gegenschlägt, hat nur Fehlbisse.


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Also ich sprech hier nicht von Bissen wo man nur mal ein Ruck in der Rute spührt, sondern wo man auch sieht das ein Fisch dran ist! Ich kann mich auch nur wiederholen, habe richtig schön neue scharfe Drilinge am Wobbler!
Aber habe auch direkt vor den Füßen Attacken gehabt, jedoch nicht gelandet bekommen, als die Bremse zu war, die haben sich selbst den Haken raus gerissen, unter der Rutenspitze. Deswegen beim Wobbler angeln ist es doch wohl vielleicht auch besser die Bremse weich einzustellen, nur dann bekommt man wieder die Distanz Bisse nicht richtig durch


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

haste nicht nen Angelkumpel, den mal gucken lassen kannst?
Gruß A.


----------



## siloaffe (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Mir ist die sache hier ne Nummer zu hoch, ich bin raus!


----------



## Fin (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Deswegen beim Wobbler angeln ist es doch wohl vielleicht auch besser die Bremse weich einzustellen, nur dann bekommt man wieder die Distanz Bisse nicht richtig durch



Wenn Bremse weich eingestellt ist...., was machst du beim Anschlag? Spule/Schnur festhalten oder was?


----------



## Walsumer80 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Fehlbisse hatte ich dieses ja auch schon,aber nen Aussteiger hatte ich noch gar nicht#c


----------



## Aurikus (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Also ich sprech hier nicht von Bissen wo man nur mal ein Ruck in der Rute spührt, sondern wo man auch sieht das ein Fisch dran ist! Ich kann mich auch nur wiederholen, habe richtig schön neue scharfe Drilinge am Wobbler!
> Aber habe auch direkt vor den Füßen Attacken gehabt, jedoch nicht gelandet bekommen, als die Bremse zu war, die haben sich selbst den Haken raus gerissen, unter der Rutenspitze. Deswegen beim Wobbler angeln ist es doch wohl vielleicht auch besser die Bremse weich einzustellen, nur dann bekommt man wieder die Distanz Bisse nicht richtig durch



Dazu sag ich einfach nur, ganz zu Anfang von Deinem Thread hab ich Dir ausführlich erklärt, wie man die Bremse am Besten einstellt!! Und egal, ob ich mit Gummi oder Wobbler fische! Die Einstellung der Bremse bleibt so! 
Meine Quote sieht jedenfalls besser aus, bei der Bissausbeute!! Klar hab ich auch mal Fehlbisse, aber dann hab ich in der Regel gequatscht, gepennt, oder Beides!!


----------



## Aurikus (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Fin schrieb:


> Wenn Bremse weich eingestellt ist...., was machst du beim Anschlag? Spule/Schnur festhalten oder was?



Wenn die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist, kann man auch gut anschlagen ohne dass die Bremse surrt!! So langsam frag ich mich ehrlich, wieviele Leute die Bremse auch wirklich richtig einstellen können, oder wie ein Berserker den Anschlag setzen!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Mir ist die sache hier ne Nummer zu hoch, ich bin raus!



..oder zu niedrig - schliessen mich da an.

Das Beschriebene deckt sich einfach nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen- und die sind lang.

Naja, trotzdem Petri - und versucht wurde ja reichlich, zu helfen.

Vielleicht wurde der Angler auch nur von der Petra per Voodoo verflucht |supergri|supergri|supergri

R.S.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Ist schon seltsam.
Ich fische zu 99% Hardbaits, und es ist noch keiner ausgestiegen.
Fast alle Bisse 1-2 meter vor meinen Füssen.
Wo steigen die Zicken denn aus?
In der Anfangsphase oder vor der Landung?


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

In der Anfangsphase, direkt am Ufer aber auch weiter draußen...


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Kann es vieleicht sein das deine Rute mehr fürs GuFi als fürs Wobblerfischen geeignet ist.
Bedenke, beim GuFi kommen die Bisse in der Absinkphase,
beim Wobbler ist der Köder permanent auf Zug.
Wenn du die Wobbler also nur einkurbelst brauchst eine etwas weicher Spitze, damit der Zander diesen auch noch ein wenig einsaugen kann.
Bei einer zu harten Spitze könnte es passieren das der Haken nur im hauchdünnen Maulwinkel hängt oder ganz Spitz in drr Lippe bzw an den Fangzähnen


----------



## Purist (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Vermutlich hast du es schon genannt, Torino, aber Drillingsgröße/Rutenlänge und ob du mit mono- oder geflochtener Schnur fischst, halte ich nicht für irrelevant. 
Im Zweifel würde ich sogar zur Monofilen raten, vor allem in Ufernähe, auch noch 15-20m weit draußen. 

Die Rollenbremse kann man getrost auf "kurz vor Schnurbruch" lassen, nur dann weiter lösen, wenn der Drill heftig wird.


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Kann es vieleicht sein das deine Rute mehr fürs GuFi als fürs Wobblerfischen geeignet ist.
> Bedenke, beim GuFi kommen die Bisse in der Absinkphase,
> beim Wobbler ist der Köder permanent auf Zug.
> Wenn du die Wobbler also nur einkurbelst brauchst eine etwas weicher Spitze, damit der Zander diesen auch noch ein wenig einsaugen kann.
> Bei einer zu harten Spitze könnte es passieren das der Haken nur im hauchdünnen Maulwinkel hängt oder ganz Spitz in drr Lippe bzw an den Fangzähnen


 

Da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, doch evtl. lieber ne weiche rute zu nehmen, besipielsweise meine Telespinnrute+monofile Schnur  Obwohl ne monofile Schnur beim Spinnfischen ne harte Umstellung ist, denn man merkt ja leider nicht mehr wie der Wobbler überhaupt sich bewegt.


----------



## Purist (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Obwohl ne monofile Schnur beim Spinnfischen ne harte Umstellung ist, denn man merkt ja leider nicht mehr wie der Wobbler überhaupt sich bewegt.



Kommt auf die Rute an, vor allem vom Verhältnis Ködergewicht/Größe zur Aktion der Rute. Im Prinzip merkst du das aber auch mit einer brauchbaren Monofilen, genauso wie jede Druckwelle, die ein Blinker abgibt.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Was für nen Stecken nimmst denn zur Zeit?


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80gr


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80gr



Welche Wobbler Grösse/Gewicht?
Ich finde damit kannst auf Hecht wobbeln aber nicht auf Zander.
Die Rute ist dafür meines Erachtens zu steif.
Ist halt hauptsächlich für GuFis


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

9 cm Wobbler ca. 7-8 gr Gewicht.


----------



## torino (22. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Oder würde es ausreichen wenn ich eine monofile Schnur+die rute verwende?


----------



## Fin (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist, kann man auch gut anschlagen ohne dass die Bremse surrt!! So langsam frag ich mich ehrlich, wieviele Leute die Bremse auch wirklich richtig einstellen können, oder wie ein Berserker den Anschlag setzen!!



Hab ich was anderes behauptet? *torino* schrieb "*weich*"!!! Und daraufhin hab ich nur gefragt wie er das beim Anschlag macht. Für mich ist weich halt nicht:"Anschlagen das es nicht surrt"! Das ist alles andere als weich. Beim Forellenangeln hab ich die Bremse *weich* eingestellt und nicht auf Zander mit Gufi an der Strömungskante. Und im Grunde ist es mir egal, ich war bloß verwundert. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern wann mir mal ein Fisch auf Wobbler ausgestiegen ist (klar das kommt mal vor, aber ist doch eher selten und ärgerlich anstatt die Regel).


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> 9 cm Wobbler ca. 7-8 gr Gewicht.



Und dann ne 40-80gr Rute?
Du schiesst mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.
Wenn der Zander den Wobbler einsaugt muss die Rutenspitze beim wobbeln nachgeben. Bei dem Stecken muss der dir ja die Rute aus der Hand saugen.
Also mein Fazit:
Die Rute für Gufis ja, aber nicht zum Wobblern.
Noch ein kleiner Tip.
Versuchs mal mit Twitchen..
In Zeitlupe kurbeln, dann ein kleiner Twitch und dann 2-3 sec Ruhen lassen, aber die schnur nicht erschlaffen lassen so das du immer noch leichten Kontakt zum Köder hast. Das ist Faulenzen mit dem Wobbler.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir sicher das es Zander waren, die Attacken kamen auch letztes Jahr in der Abenddämmerungimmer zimlich heftig und hab noch nie da Hecht kurz vorm dunkel werden oder im dunklen gefangen.





torino schrieb:


> naja also ich angel ja wo es flacher ist, da beißen die in der Abenddämmerung auch gern im Uferbereich, deswegen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es Zander sind,
> Hechte hab ich relativ viele hingegen fangen können.




Ich bin mir grad nicht mehr so sicher, ob dir überhaupt klar ist, was da die ganze Zeit "beißt" und nicht hängen bleibt....


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Oder würde es ausreichen wenn ich eine monofile Schnur+die rute verwende?



Lass den Quatsch mit der Mono.
Ich nehm ne 12 Powerline und ein 34er FC.
Und mir ist dieses Jahr noch keiner ausgestiegen


----------



## Purist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80gr





torino schrieb:


> 9 cm Wobbler ca. 7-8 gr Gewicht.



Da hast du doch das Problem. Bei der Rute könnte(!) Monofile noch etwas herausholen, was Bißausbeute betrifft, du wirst aber trotzdem noch genug Schwierigkeiten haben. 

Ich bin beileibe kein Spinnfischer der irgend jemanden einredet, dass er für jeden Ködertyp und jede Spinnmethode eine andere Rute braucht, am besten noch in mehreren Längen "für jede Situation". An wenigstens 2-3 Ruten kommt man trotzdem kaum vorbei, selbst wenn man sich auf das wesentliche reduziert. Ein 8gr Wobbler würde ich entweder an einer leichten oder einer mittleren Rute führen, das wären maximale Wurfgewichte von 15, 25, 30gr. Der Vorteil liegt dann auch in diesen Ruten selber, sie sind weicher, egal wie deren Aktion wirklich aussieht, im Vergleich zu einer mit 80gr WG. Solche Knüppel (40-80gr) taugen für schwere Gummifische, Köderfischangelei (auf Hecht) oder zum Karpfen- und Aalangeln. Für übliche Kunstköder: Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, würde ich sie gar nicht nehmen, sie wären mir zu unsensibel, obwohl ich wahrlich keinen großen Wert darauf lege.


----------



## torino (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Ich werde heut mal meine Teleskopspinnrute nehmen, die müsste weich sein, da ich keine Lust habe mir schon wieder eine neue Rute zu kaufen, denn ich denke Teleskopruten kann man schon nehmen, wenn man den Wobbler einfach nur einleiert?! + wie gewohnt meine geflochtene, dann merke ich vielleicht sogar ob was gebissen hat


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Ich werde heut mal meine Teleskopspinnrute nehmen, die müsste weich sein, da ich keine Lust habe mir schon wieder eine neue Rute zu kaufen, denn ich denke Teleskopruten kann man schon nehmen, wenn man den Wobbler einfach nur einleiert?! + wie gewohnt meine geflochtene, dann merke ich vielleicht sogar ob was gebissen hat



Aber wenn du dir ne neue kaufst, es muss nicht immer ne Shimano , Greys oder sonst so ein teurer Knüppel sein.
Meine Wobblerrute hat die hälfte gekostet als deine Greys Prowla


----------



## Purist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



torino schrieb:


> Ich werde heut mal meine Teleskopspinnrute nehmen, die müsste weich sein, da ich keine Lust habe mir schon wieder eine neue Rute zu kaufen, denn ich denke Teleskopruten kann man schon nehmen, wenn man den Wobbler einfach nur einleiert?! + wie gewohnt meine geflochtene, dann merke ich vielleicht sogar ob was gebissen hat



Früher, vor vielleicht 30 Jahren, hat man aus Bequemlichkeit noch viel mit Teleruten spinngefischt, heute sind das alles nur noch platzsparende "Reiseruten". Nachteile sind eben fragwürdigere Aktion, weniger "Gefühl" beim Wurf und der Köderführung. Ich würde noch "Haltbarkeit" hinzufügen, leichte Teleruten (mit Kohlefaser) sind längst nicht so robust wie Steckruten. Einleiern brauchst du gar nichts, hauptsache das Wurfgewicht passt besser. 

Pikelover stimme ich zu, für brauchbare Spinn(steck)ruten muss man nicht tief in die Tasche greifen.
Selbst die billigen Modelle im 20-30€ Bereich machen ihren Job, wenn man sich darauf einlässt, was eigentlich nur eine Gefühls- und Kopfsache ist.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Fischst du eigendlich die selbe Rute, die dir letzten Monat an der Spitze gebrochen ist?
Und wenn ja, wie ist sie repariert worden?
Hast du sie gekürzt?


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Vor 10-15 Jahren wurde fast nur mit Ruten von Balzer, Cormoran und DAM geangelt.
Und damit hat man auch seinen Fisch gefangen.
Shimano, Daiwa usw. hatten damals auch schon ihren Preis.
Aber wenn man sich die Printmedien und die dazu gehörigen DVDs anschaut und sieht womit die Angelprofis(ich lach mich schlapp) angeln,
muss man auch sagen, das die auch Kohle dafür kriegen, wenn sie uns ihre
Shimanos präsentieren (Werbung).
Und so mancher Hobbyangler meint dann, man müsse so einen teuren Stock haben um zu fangen.
Dem Fisch ist es egal ob es ne Balzer oder ne Blechpeitsche von Profiblinker ist


----------



## Allrounder82 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Hi Pikelover,
seh ich genauso in fast allen Fischbereichen. Habe 2 günstige Winkelpicker, die sind 1A.
Allerdings hab ich nun fürs Zandergummifschen mir nun teurere Ruten zugelegt.
Durch den höheren Glasfaser/ Carbonanteil sind die Ruten einfach viel schneller in der Spitzenaktion, was bei mir das Resulat hatte, da sich auch kleine Anfasser mit einem Anschlag quittieren konnte und dann auch teilweise verwerten kann.

Bei meinen alten Ruten war es so, dass ich die kleinen Anfasser aufgrund der Spitzenelatizität gar nicht bemerkt habe / bemerken konnte.

Könnte mir vorstellen, das das Fischen mit Pose auf Hecht ..mit günstigeren Ruten auch super funktioniert.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Allrounder82 schrieb:


> Hi Pikelover,
> seh ich genauso in fast allen Fischbereichen. Habe 2 günstige Winkelpicker, die sind 1A.
> Allerdings hab ich nun fürs Zandergummifschen mir nun teurere Ruten zugelegt.
> Durch den höheren Glasfaser/ Carbonanteil sind die Ruten einfach viel schneller in der Spitzenaktion, was bei mir das Resulat hatte, da sich auch kleine Anfasser mit einem Anschlag quittieren konnte und dann auch teilweise verwerten kann.
> ...



Für GuFis ist seine Rute ja auch brauchbar , aber nicht für Hardbaits.
Bei einer vernünftigen Gufirute fängt es so bei 100 € erst an.
Aber zum Wobbeln tut es azch eine von 40€-80€.


----------



## Purist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Und so mancher Hobbyangler meint dann, man müsse so einen teuren Stock haben um zu fangen.
> Dem Fisch ist es egal ob es ne Balzer oder ne Blechpeitsche von Profiblinker ist



Eben, das bezieht sich allerdings nicht nur auf Ruten und Rollen sondern auch auf Zubehör, Köder und Methoden. Wobei mir bis heute noch keine moderne Spinnmethode untergekommen ist, die es nicht vor 30-40 Jahren schon gegeben hat. Das war alles schon einmal da. Viele "Innovationen", die keine sind, ordentlich Marketing und die bekannten Gesichter der "Profis", die nur das erzählen, was früher einmal Basiswissen war, mit dem sich keiner rühmte, fertig ist die Gelddruckmaschine.



Allrounder82 schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, das das Fischen mit Pose auf Hecht ..mit günstigeren Ruten auch super funktioniert.



Tut es doch auch. Bei mir hat sich noch nie ein Hecht, Zander oder Barsch beschwehrt, weil er an einer Allroundtelerute hing |rolleyes


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Meine Frau würd mir in den Hintern treten wenn ich 150€ für nr Rute ausgeben würde.
150€ habe ich für Rute und Rolle gegeben.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nach deinen Schilderungen scheinen die Rheinzander den Elbzandern da gewaltig überlegen zu sein.
> Nicht böse gemeint jetzt, aber darf ich fragen, bis zu welcher Größe du schon Zander gefangen hast? In einem vorigen Post argumentierst du mit dem Drillempfinden eines Bekannten bei einem achtziger Zander, schon mal selber so 'nen Fisch gefangen?
> 
> PS. Die Ausrufezeichen sind wirklich belastend. Kommt einem so vor, als ob du die ganze Zeit zu laut redest ;-)



Vergleich den Rhein nicht mit der Elbe.
Wenn du den Biss direkt an der Strömungskante kriegst,
und Freund Zander 2 Meter zur Seite Zieht hängt der voll in der Hauptströmng und dann hast was zu drillen. AUCH EINEN POPLIGEN 60er.
Wenn bei Euch die Buhnen 20cm unter Wasser stehen latscht ihr da noch drauf, aber nicht bei uns am Niederrhein.


----------



## Aurikus (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Meine Frau würd mir in den Hintern treten wenn ich 150€ für nr Rute ausgeben würde.
> 150€ habe ich für Rute und Rolle gegeben.



Meine Rute hat knapp 180€ gekostet und meine Frau hat Sie mir sogar geschenkt!! 

Und Sie ist jeden Cent wert! Und von irgendeiner Werbung hab ich mich da sicherlich nicht beeinflussen lassen, zumal als ich Sie wollte und zu "gewissem" Ereignis geschenkt bekommen habe, noch kaum Jemand davon gehört hat!! In meinen Augen hat hochwertigeres Tackle auch seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber das mag ja Geschmacks- und Einstellungssache sein!! Ich hab jedenfalls genug Ruten und Rollen der normalen Preisklasse verschlissen, um zu wissen wie schnell das Zeug mal einknickt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Purist schrieb:


> Wobei mir bis heute noch keine moderne Spinnmethode untergekommen ist, die es nicht vor 30-40 Jahren schon gegeben hat. Das war alles schon einmal da.



Nun ja, die Einführung von Gummifischen hat das Raubfisch-und speziell das Zanderangeln schon revolutioniert.
Diese Köder gab es vor 30-40 Jahren noch nicht, ebenso wenig die dafür fast schon notwendigen multifilen Schnüre, und wenn man an dieser Fischerei Spaß haben möchte und erfolgreich und vor allem ködersparend fischen möchte, muß man für eine entsprechende Rute eben doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Meine Rute hat knapp 180€ gekostet und meine Frau hat Sie mir sogar geschenkt!!
> 
> Und Sie ist jeden Cent wert! Und von irgendeiner Werbung hab ich mich da sicherlich nicht beeinflussen lassen, zumal als ich Sie wollte und zu "gewissem" Ereignis geschenkt bekommen habe, noch kaum Jemand davon gehört hat!! In meinen Augen hat hochwertigeres Tackle auch seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber das mag ja Geschmacks- und Einstellungssache sein!! Ich hab jedenfalls genug Ruten und Rollen der normalen Preisklasse verschlissen, um zu wissen wie schnell das Zeug mal einknickt!



Ist ja auch in Ordnung,
aber Fakt ist , das der TE mit ner Gufi-Rute wobbelt, und dad geht gar nicht.
Von mir aus kann einer mit ner Adrenalin für 400€ fischen, aber der fängt auch nicht besser als ich mit meiner 80€ Balzer.
Ich muss auch sagen das ich nicht mit Gufis gehe sondern nur mit Hardbaits, aber alles was gebissen hat hab ich auch gelandet.
Und das ist doch dad Thema hier.
Ausserdem bin ich Vater von 6 Kindern und guckt mal halt nach dem Preis.


Aber es gibt ja ein Sprichwort und das trifft ja bei uns beiden zu:
WER FÄNGT HAT RECHT


----------



## Aurikus (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Ist ja auch in Ordnung,
> aber Fakt ist , das der TE mit ner Gufi-Rute wobbelt, und dad geht gar nicht.
> Von mir aus kann einer mit ner Adrenalin für 400€ fischen, aber der fängt auch nicht besser als ich mit meiner 80€ Balzer.
> Ich muss auch sagen das ich nicht mit Gufis gehe sondern nur mit Hardbaits, aber alles was gebissen hat hab ich auch gelandet.
> ...



Klar, wenn man Famielie hat, dann ist das was Anderes!! Zumal auch bei einer so großen Familie! 
Wir haben nur ne Katze!! 

Übrigens und das nur mal am Rande! Mit meiner Rute kann ich getrost Hardbaits und Gummies fischen! Auch dann steigt nix aus! ;-) (Jedenfalls nicht unnormal viel, wie beim TE!)


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



> Ich muss auch sagen das ich nicht mit Gufis gehe sondern nur mit Hardbaits, aber alles was gebissen hat hab ich auch gelandet.


Vielleicht solltest du das mal probieren um einen Unterschied zu bemerken!
Ich fische viel Hardbaits und allesamt an zumindest gummitauglichen
Ruten und du würdest dich wundern,welche Aktionen aus so einem Wobbler rauszukitzeln sind, die weit über das einfache reinkurbeln hinausgehen.

Jürgen


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man Famielie hat, dann ist das was Anderes!! Zumal auch bei einer so großen Familie!
> Wir haben nur ne Katze!!
> 
> Übrigens und das nur mal am Rande! Mit meiner Rute kann ich getrost Hardbaits und Gummies fischen! Auch dann steigt nix aus! ;-) (Jedenfalls nicht unnormal viel, wie beim TE!)



Der TE muss halt noch viel lernen


----------



## Purist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Einführung von Gummifischen hat das Raubfisch-und speziell das Zanderangeln schon revolutioniert.
> Diese Köder gab es vor 30-40 Jahren noch nicht, ebenso wenig die dafür fast schon notwendigen multifilen Schnüre, und wenn man an dieser Fischerei Spaß haben möchte und erfolgreich und vor allem ködersparend fischen möchte, muß man für eine entsprechende Rute eben doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.



Vor 30 Jahren gab es schon Gummifische, nicht in der heutigen Form, aber es gab sie, nebst Twistern. Zudem wählte man damals nicht selten einfach Köderfische als Spinnköder, entweder zum "jiggen" oder um sie per System gar in Wobbler umzubauen. 
Die Revolution mag gewesen sein, dass durch Weichplastikköder Massen an Anglern entdeckten (ordentlich Marketing inbegriffen), dass man Zander auch problemlos mit Kunstködern fangen kann. Was natürlich vorher, wie noch immer, auch anders ging.
Die Köderführungen und Montagen sind trotzdem alle nichts Neues. Faulenzen? Jiggen? Haben manche Spinnfischer mit Blinkern oder Köderfischen gewiss schon vor mehr als 50, wenn nicht 100 Jahren betrieben. 

Geflochtene? Brauchte man komischerweise überhaupt nicht, seitdem sich Mono-Nylon, nach dem letzten Krieg durchsetzte, erst seit knapp 20 Jahren scheint das (wieder, früher gab's ja nichts anderes) "unverzichtbar" zu sein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Ist ja auch in Ordnung,
> aber Fakt ist , das der TE mit ner Gufi-Rute wobbelt, und dad geht gar nicht.



Warum geht dad gar nicht?


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



> Zudem wählte man damals nicht selten einfach Köderfische als Spinnköder



Ich muss sagen: Das fasziniert mich inzwischen immer stärker - ich steh allgemein immer noch sehr auf Naturköder. Auf Hecht oder Schleie mit Pose usw. bockts mir auch extrem.

Werde wohl mal nen Drachkovitch-Erstversuch starten. Könnte interessant sein. Und potentiell geeignet für Gewässer, an denen zwar Kunstköder- aber kein explizites Spinnverbot herrscht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Purist schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren gab es schon Gummifische, nicht in der heutigen Form, aber es gab sie, nebst Twistern. Zudem wählte man damals nicht selten einfach Köderfische als Spinnköder, entweder zum "jiggen" oder um sie per System gar in Wobbler umzubauen.
> Die Revolution mag gewesen sein, dass durch Weichplastikköder Massen an Anglern entdeckten (ordentlich Marketing inbegriffen), dass man Zander auch problemlos mit Kunstködern fangen kann. Was natürlich vorher, wie noch immer, auch anders ging.
> Die Köderführungen und Montagen sind trotzdem alle nichts Neues. Faulenzen? Jiggen? Haben manche Spinnfischer mit Blinkern oder Köderfischen gewiss schon vor mehr als 50, wenn nicht 100 Jahren betrieben.
> 
> Geflochtene? Brauchte man komischerweise überhaupt nicht, seitdem sich Mono-Nylon, nach dem letzten Krieg durchsetzte, erst seit knapp 20 Jahren scheint das (wieder, früher gab's ja nichts anderes) "unverzichtbar" zu sein.



Gut, Anfang der 80er ging es mit den ersten Twistern los, aber ich bin  mir sicher, als du von Fangmethoden sprachst, die es vor 30-40 Jahren  nicht auch schon gegeben hätte, meintest du mit Sicherheit nicht die  Angelei mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Methoden und Formen an Gummis,  denn die gab es da in der Tat noch nicht, also laß uns jetzt keine Haare  spalten.

Im übrigen will ich dir nicht ausreden, back to the roots mit einer labberigen Fieberglasrute von anno tobak und monofiler Schnur zu spinnen, als Purist oder besser, Puritaner, darf man das.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Warum geht dad gar nicht?



Schau dir den Verlauf des Threads an, da hab ichs schon mal erklärt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Schau dir den Verlauf des Threads an, da hab ichs schon mal erklärt



Aah, gelesen, du meinst, daß der Zander sich den Weg des einzusaugenden Wobblers über die Rute holen muß und diese demzufolge weich sein muß. Nun ja, das ist schon rein physikalisch eine recht gewagte Interpretation, aber warum nicht.#h


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aah, gelesen, du meinst, daß der Zander sich den Weg des einzusaugenden Wobblers über die Rutenspitze holen muß und diese demzufolge weich sein muß. Nun ja, das ist schon rein physikalisch eine recht gewagte Interpretation, aber warum nicht.#h



Du scheinst ja eine wahre Freude daran tu haben andere als Vollpfosten darzustellen. Von mir aus kannste mit deinem Besenstiel und deinem Abschleppseil auch stippen gehen.
Halt dich doch eifach an das Thema, und das ist der TE bei dem nix hängen bleibt.
Wie währe es denn wenn du dir den TE mal nen vernünftigen Rat gibst wie
er es besser machen könnte.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aah, gelesen, du meinst, daß der Zander sich den Weg des einzusaugenden Wobblers über die Rute holen muß und diese demzufolge weich sein muß. Nun ja, das ist schon rein physikalisch eine recht gewagte Interpretation, aber warum nicht.#h



Ausserdem war gemeint eine weichere Spitzenaktion und keine parabolische Wabbelgerte


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das mal probieren um einen Unterschied zu bemerken!
> Ich fische viel Hardbaits und allesamt an zumindest gummitauglichen
> Ruten und du würdest dich wundern,welche Aktionen aus so einem Wobbler rauszukitzeln sind, die weit über das einfache reinkurbeln hinausgehen.
> 
> Jürgen



Nur zur Info:
1. Ich habe kein Problem mit Aussteigern
2. Ich hab keinen Bock auf GuFis
3. Warum sollte ich mir dann so eine Rute kaufen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja eine wahre Freude daran tu haben andere als Vollpfosten darzustellen. Von mir aus kannste mit deinem Besenstiel und deinem Abschleppseil auch stippen gehen.
> Halt dich doch eifach an das Thema, und das ist der TE bei dem nix hängen bleibt.
> Wie währe es denn wenn du dir den TE mal nen vernünftigen Rat gibst wie
> er es besser machen könnte.




Der TE hat nun schon genug Ratschläge bekommen, auch von mir, was er wie machen kann, warum da immer noch nichts hängenbleibt, ist allen ein Rätsel und hat vielleicht auch völlig andere Ursachen.
Ich wollte dich keinesfalls als Vollpfosten darstellen, ich wollte nur wissen, warum eine Gummirute zum Wobbeln gar nicht geht, wie du behauptet hast. Das komplette Gegenteil ist nämlich der Fall, harte Ruten sind selbstverständlich auch zum Wobbeln gut, wie eigentlich harte Ruten für nahezu jede Art des Spinnfischens besser sind als weiche, allein dadurch begründet, daß eine weiche Rute einen Großteil der Aktionen des Köders, der Bisse usw. "verschluckt", die Köderanimationen ebenso, sprich, eine weiche Rute immer ein sehr viel schlechteres Ködergefühl hat, als eine harte, wobei hart ja nicht durchgehender Besenstiel bedeutet, eine sensible Spitze ist ja trotzdem vielen Gummiruten zu eigen.
Außerdem ist es ja nun ein Widerspruch, wieso eine Wobblerrute für Zander weich sein muß, weil der Zander den Wobbler über die Rute einsaugt, eine Gummirute für denselben Zielfisch aber vorzugsweise hart.
Probier dich einfach bei Gelegenheit mal an einer "harten" Rute mit hardbaits, und du wirst erstaunt sein, was für ein schönes Ködergefühl man da hat.
btw. welches Modell fischst du eigentlich für Wobbler?


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Ausserdem war gemeint eine weichere Spitzenaktion und keine parabolische Wabbelgerte





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der TE hat nun schon genug Ratschläge bekommen, auch von mir, was er wie machen kann, warum da immer noch nichts hängenbleibt, ist allen ein Rätsel und hat vielleicht auch völlig andere Ursachen.
> Ich wollte dich keinesfalls als Vollpfosten darstellen, ich wollte nur wissen, warum eine Gummirute zum Wobbeln gar nicht geht, wie du behauptet hast. Das komplette Gegenteil ist nämlich der Fall, harte Ruten sind selbstverständlich auch zum Wobbeln gut, wie eigentlich harte Ruten für nahezu jede Art des Spinnfischens besser sind als weiche, allein dadurch begründet, daß eine weiche Rute einen Großteil der Aktionen des Köders, der Bisse usw. "verschluckt", die Köderanimationen ebenso, sprich, eine weiche Rute immer ein sehr viel schlechteres Ködergefühl hat, als eine harte, wobei hart ja nicht durchgehender Besenstiel bedeutet, eine sensible Spitze ist ja trotzdem vielen Gummiruten zu eigen.
> Außerdem ist es ja nun ein Widerspruch, wieso eine Wobblerrute für Zander weich sein muß, weil der Zander den Wobbler über die Rute einsaugt, eine Gummirute für denselben Zielfisch aber vorzugsweise hart.
> Probier dich einfach bei Gelegenheit mal an einer "harten" Rute mit hardbaits, und du wirst erstaunt sein, was für ein schönes Ködergefühl man da hat.
> btw. welches Modell fischst du eigentlich für Wobbler?



Eine Balzer Magna Top Spin Lure 2,70 25-80.
Lass duch aber vom Wurfgw. nicht täuchen. Die ist aber in der Spitze wesendlich weicher als die Greys vom TE.
Die WG-Angabe bei meiner Balzer find ich aber für zu Hoch.
Die hat max. gefühlte 50-60gr


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Eine Balzer Magna Top Spin Lure 2,70 25-80.
> Lass duch aber vom Wurfgw. nicht täuchen. Die ist aber in der Spitze wesendlich weicher als die Greys vom TE.
> 
> Kann ich mir vorstellen, die Greys in 40/80 ist ein ziemliches Brett und für die vom TE verwendeten Wobblergrößen völlig überdimensioniert, daß erklärt aber nicht die Fehlbissquote von 90%. Grad bei 'ner harten Rute hängt sich der Zander oft gleich quasi selber auf.
> ...



Diese mittelharten Ruten sind oft an der angegebenen Obergrenze des WG schon überfordert, reizt du ja aber beim Zanderwobbeln eh nicht nach oben aus.#h


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

Jetzt geht der Thread schon so lange und jetzt kommt die Frage.

Aus dem Auto,dem Bus,der Strassenbahn oder dem Zug?


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Diese mittelharten Ruten sind oft an der angegebenen Obergrenze des WG schon überfordert, reizt du ja aber beim Zanderwobbeln eh nicht nach oben aus.#h



Eigendlich nicht.
Ich fische Minnows bis max. 12cm und 10-20gr.
Ich halt nix davon mit grösseren Wobbler zu fischen.
Ausserdem kurbel ich diese ganz langsam ein mit twichts und 1-2 sec Pause.
Die meisten Bisse kamen in den Spinnstops.
Natürlich muss der Anhieb kompakt und Hart bei so einer Rute kommen


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Thread schon so lange und jetzt kommt die Frage.
> 
> Aus dem Auto,dem Bus,der Strassenbahn oder dem Zug?



Irgend etwas produktives zum Thread?


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Irgend etwas produktives zum Thread?



Ja klar,jetzt fällt es mir ein,vielleicht aus dem Taxi.


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Ja klar,jetzt fällt es mir ein,vielleicht aus dem Taxi.



Da ist höchstens dein Gehirn ausgestiegen. Blöd nur das du drin sitzen geblieben bist.


----------



## Walsumer80 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Da ist höchstens dein Gehirn ausgestiegen. Blöd nur das du drin sitzen geblieben bist.




Das war aber gemein,jetzt geh ich ins Bett.


----------



## Purist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> meintest du mit Sicherheit nicht die  Angelei mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Methoden und Formen an Gummis,  denn die gab es da in der Tat noch nicht, also laß uns jetzt keine Haare  spalten.



Doch, du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Die unterschiedlichen Methoden, mit denen heute Gummis bewegt werden, gab's schon sehr viel früher, nur eben mit Naturködern und noch ohne Jighaken. Da wurde eben z.B. einfach ein Blei vorgeschaltet, der Einzelhaken mit Köderfisch oder Wurm bestückt und damit spinngefischt. Noch nicht einmal Dropshot ist etwas wirklich Neues, aber das weisst du vermutlich selber. 



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Im übrigen will ich dir nicht ausreden, back to the roots mit einer labberigen Fieberglasrute von anno tobak und monofiler Schnur zu spinnen



Mit meinen Äußerungen will ich lediglich zum nachdenken anregen. Warum sollen altbackene Kunstköder, ordentliche Monofilschnur und heutige Billigspinnruten (die damaligen Glasfaserstöcken noch weit überlegen sind), nicht genauso gut zum Spinnfischen geeignet sein wie 400€ Stöcke, Geflochtene und der neuste Kunsterköderschrei, vom riesigen Gummisortiment bis hin zum Japanwobbler?


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man Famielie hat, dann ist das was Anderes!! Zumal auch bei einer so großen Familie!
> Wir haben nur ne Katze!!
> 
> Übrigens und das nur mal am Rande! Mit meiner Rute kann ich getrost Hardbaits und Gummies fischen! Auch dann steigt nix aus! ;-) (Jedenfalls nicht unnormal viel, wie beim TE!)



Ne Katze haben wir auch.
Die freut sich auch gleich mit wenns Fisch gibt.
Man lässt ja keinen zuschauen


----------



## pxkxlxvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*

So, ich würde mal sagen, der TE ist irgendwie verschwunden und der Thread damit überflüssig.
Ich mach mich vom Acker.

Schönen Abend und an alle Petri Heil


----------



## Aurikus (24. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



pikelover schrieb:


> Ne Katze haben wir auch.
> Die freut sich auch gleich mit wenns Fisch gibt.
> Man lässt ja keinen zuschauen



Nein, zuschauen lässt man keinen! Das würde Sie einem auch sehr krumm nehmen!!


----------



## Purist (24. August 2013)

*AW: Zander steigen ständig aus*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Gut, Anfang der 80er ging es mit den ersten Twistern los, aber ich bin  mir sicher, als du von Fangmethoden sprachst, die es vor 30-40 Jahren  nicht auch schon gegeben hätte, meintest du mit Sicherheit nicht die  Angelei mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Methoden und Formen an Gummis,  denn die gab es da in der Tat noch nicht, also laß uns jetzt keine Haare  spalten.



Ich habe noch einmal nachgeforscht. 1960 gab es bereits in Deutschland "Weichplastikfische", "Miniaalnachbildungen" aus Kunststoff, Weichplastikfrösche und, man glaubt es kaum: Tauwürmer aus Weichplastik. Da die Methoden wirklich noch nicht ausgereift waren, wurde das vorschalten eines Bleies, zumindest bei den Fischen empfohlen. Die Tauwürmer hingen bereits an einem System mit Spinnerblatt. 
Was sich verändert hat sind die Formen, die verschiedenen Größen, das Zubehör und gewiss auch der Anteil an Weichmachern. Trotzdem, das Zeug ist seit mehr als 50 Jahren auf dem Markt, Innovationen beinahe Fehlanzeige.


----------

